# Found This Old Bird On The Porch...



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2016)

So the other night I was scrolling through Craigslist listings and there was one from this antique store in Vermont and they showed a picture of the store in the last photo and I noticed that there were some bikes on the porch in the photo and when I looked closer I couldn't believe my eyes. Here's the picture.


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2016)

So, I hope you contacted them, and told them to get that bike off the porch because it was about to be stolen.


----------



## jkent (May 14, 2016)

And have been burnning up the phone every since.
Already got my plane ticket out to Vermont to pick it up.
JKent


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2016)

I tried not to get too excited I figured the photo was old and the bike was long gone but I made a point to call them in the morning anyway and as it turns out they were not long gone the photo was a year old but they've been sitting there on the porch of this antique store for about a year. First I talked to the wife of the husband-and-wife team that ran the shop and I expressed my interest and threw out a few numbers based on the fuzzy photo and I got a call from the owner who said my numbers had perked his interest even though as far as he was concerned they were not for sale. I made the trip over there today and this is what I came home with.


----------



## mike j (May 14, 2016)

I need the rack, front fender & the fork. Only kidding, it's raining Bluebirds!!! Big congratulations on a great score.


----------



## bikeyard (May 14, 2016)

Nice.  Good job


----------



## cds2323 (May 14, 2016)

Glad you didn't jinx it when you hinted about it before you got a chance to pick it up. Bluebird over Oriole any day! Love the homemade combination tank/rack on it.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Glad you didn't jinx it when you hinted about it before you got a chance to pick it up. Bluebird over Oriole any day! Love the homemade combination tank/rack on it.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2016)

Yeah an interesting footnote to this story is that I was actually on the phone with Chris AKA cds2323 at the time when I found this bike. I might have spaced out for a second during our conversation, sorry Chris.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2016)

jkent said:


> And have been burnning up the phone every since.
> Already got my plane ticket out to Vermont to pick it up.
> JKent



Huh?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 14, 2016)

Wow

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 14, 2016)

I imagine you got it for a good price

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (May 14, 2016)

And here I sit scouring craigslist


----------



## THE STIG (May 14, 2016)

Badda  Bling


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 14, 2016)

Awesome. They are still out there. Never say "I know where all are" about anything! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2016)

Outstanding!
So, did the shop owners have any background story on it?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Awesome. They are still out there. Never say "I know where all are" about anything!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah the guy I got it from I got it from the original owner and he didn't touch it he just hung it up on the porch.


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2016)

Sweet ooglie googlie!   Nice!


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2016)

What's up with the thingy in the middle of the frame?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2016)

It's some sort of homemade tool box thingy.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2016)

Oh yeah I almost forgot I got that other bike too.


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2016)

Lord O'mighty!  Both are bad ass!


----------



## dfa242 (May 15, 2016)

Well I'd say you had a pretty good day there Mista' - good for you man.


----------



## tech549 (May 15, 2016)

well chris its a good thing you didn't spend  all that money at Copake huh,crazy how things work out,nice score!!!!


----------



## jkent (May 15, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Huh?




I was referring to your thoughts / actions.
I seen it in the back ground picture on CL and immediately  dropped what I was doing and called the store owner and flew ( Not Drive ) to the store.
For a score like that I would have flew from AL to CA.
Glad you got them. Very nice score and glad you didn't leave the other bike behind.
I was wondering if you was going to mention it.
What does the badges say?
JKent


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 15, 2016)

Holy hell.... :eek:
Congratulations Chris!!!!!! 
I can't say I'm not jealous.. 
But I did get my Craigslist Bluebird 5 years ago(already..!!?) so I guess it was someone else's turn!


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2016)

wasn't for sale? looks like a price tag on it(and other bike). Super find buddy!


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2016)

you might just have the ultimate finds of the week!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 15, 2016)

Cha Ching Chris congrats on a sweet find...can't wait to see it all cleaned up !!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2016)

_


THEGOLDENGREEK said:



			Cha Ching Chris congrats on a sweet find...can't wait to see it all cleaned up !!
		
Click to expand...


_Thanks I'll put it in the queue for a clean up.  There's a few bikes that have been waiting for years ahead of this one but I least I don't have to unpack this one. (such a hassle).


----------



## dfa242 (May 15, 2016)

Hey Chris,
Can we see the badge on the safety?


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2016)

With all the Bluebird stuff going around lately, yours is the coolest way one was found since the guy that traded a lawnmower for one.
Finding it hanging on a porch in a grainy photograph is as classic as the bike itself.
Nice sleuthing job!
Yeah, we definitely want to know more about the other bike as well.
Now, that's a fully sloping top tube!


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2016)

Great finds!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 15, 2016)

What a find!!!!! Killer score dude!!!


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 15, 2016)

Wow...........


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 15, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks I'll put it in the queue for a clean up.  There's a few bikes that have been waiting for years ahead of this one but I least I don't have to unpack this one. (such a hassle).



You know, if your a little backed up with bikes, I'm certain I can find room for one more.........

Todd


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 15, 2016)

What about the other bike? What was the price on it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 15, 2016)

You gotta leave the Mobil tag topper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> You gotta leave the Mobil tag topper!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> You gotta leave the Mobil tag topper!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You don't need to tell me that.  All I really plan to do is straighten the fork, replace the front tire, and lose the plastic chain guard and call it done!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> ...yours is the coolest way one was found since the guy that traded a lawnmower for one.
> Finding it hanging on a porch in a grainy photograph is as classic as the bike itself...




+1
and this is the most interesting 'bird I remember seeing: drenched in character


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> +1
> and this is the most interesting 'bird I remember seeing: drenched in character
> View attachment 317305




There was one found in the Pacific North West about 25 years ago, that was being used in a parade. It had been done up like a dragon. I wish I had photos of it.


----------



## tech549 (May 15, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I tried not to get too excited I figured the photo was old and the bike was long gone but I made a point to call them in the morning anyway and as it turns out they were not long gone the photo was a year old but they've been sitting there on the porch of this antique store for about a year. First I talked to the wife of the husband-and-wife team that ran the shop and I expressed my interest and threw out a few numbers based on the fuzzy photo and I got a call from the owner who said my numbers had perked his interest even though as far as he was concerned they were not for sale. I made the trip over there today and this is what I came home with.
> 
> View attachment 317138
> 
> View attachment 317139



how do you think this bike lasted that long without being noticed?


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> You don't need to tell me that.  All I really plan to do is straighten the fork, replace the front tire, and lose the plastic chain guard and call it done!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2016)

tech549 said:


> how do you think this bike lasted that long without being noticed?




Or Stolen! The shop was only stones throw from the relatively well traveled road it was on.  Had I driven past it I would have spotted it for sure.  He said he got lots of "neat bike" comments or "if you ever decide to sell it... " comments but no one ever offered any real money for it.  I did have to break out the big boy wallet but I figured an original paint one owner bluebird with all its painted parts (it is missing the tank cover ) was a buying opportunity that I had to step up for.


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Or Stolen! The shop was only stones throw from the relatively well traveled road it was on.  Had I driven past it I would have spotted it for sure.  He said he got lots of "neat bike" comments or "if you ever decide to sell it... " comments but no one ever offered any real money for it.  I did have to break out the big boy wallet but I figured an original paint one owner bluebird with all its painted parts (it is missing the tank cover ) was a buying opportunity that I had to step up for.




You made the right call. Sometimes you just gotta step up.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (May 15, 2016)

Stories like this are very inspiring and why I never give up "the hunt". All kinds of forgotten cool stuff is out there just waiting to be (re)discovered.

Good work!


----------



## rickyd (May 15, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pantmaker (May 15, 2016)

Great story. Made my day. I like your style.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 15, 2016)

Great story, great find! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (May 15, 2016)

great story , congrats , exciting , more proof bikes are out there , I know where a shire boneshaker is hanging outside of a restaurant- hanging buy some cheap rope ,


----------



## marius.suiram (May 15, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Awesome. They are still out there. Never say "I know where all are" about anything!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Still there... 
Who's the owner of this bird? Anybody here?


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2016)

marius.suiram said:


> Still there...
> Who's the owner of this bird? Anybody here?
> 
> View attachment 317411 View attachment 317412



Me


----------



## Jarod24 (May 16, 2016)

This is how I feel right now.


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> This is how I feel right now.



Jarod sent this link in a text....I damn near pissed myself!


----------



## azbug-i (May 16, 2016)

So happy for you chris 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (May 16, 2016)

I guess happy for both chris right haha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## marius.suiram (May 16, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Me



Did you?
Good for you. It is in good hands now.


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2016)

marius.suiram said:


> Did you?
> Good for you. It is in good hands now.



Thanks, I paid what she was asking.  Her father recieved it when he was 12 and she looking for some photos  for me too


----------



## azbug-i (May 16, 2016)

Thats awesome!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 17, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Me



I don't have photoshop but you get the idea with you and your bluebird addiction...insert bluebird over Pokémon  



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 17, 2016)

Chris [bike-hoarder]... Great catch; I know you've watched others for a long time, wondering where your blessing was.... So, there was a reason Copake was out of reach... and this double blessing is better anyway!


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2016)

Man, you took a BIG CHANCE of posting that here before it was in your possession! Still, nice score!


----------



## Conkity (May 18, 2016)

marius.suiram said:


> Still there...
> Who's the owner of this bird? Anybody here?
> 
> View attachment 317411 View attachment 317412




This one....It's mine!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 18, 2016)

That first picture would make a great screen saver


----------



## bikewhorder (May 18, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Man, you took a BIG CHANCE of posting that here before it was in your possession! Still, nice score!



You must have misunderstood something in my text, I never took any such chances.


----------



## tech549 (May 18, 2016)

never never!!!


----------



## oldspoke (May 18, 2016)

Wowza !

Super score on the pair !






It shoulda been me with them real fine bikes ,,,,,,,,, :>}


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 19, 2016)

Just incredible that 2 bikes of that caliber had been hanging outside of an antique store in public view...
Welcome to the Bluebird club, snapped off ornament division!
With your excitement, you'll want to move fast, but take it slow in cleaning as every little bit of paint is precious and worth $$,$$$.
Chris


----------



## Arkolm (Jun 11, 2016)

Wow, great find! And I keep hearing there aren't any others out there... What was the other by the way?


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 11, 2016)

bikes are out there , also Bikehoarder has not written about how deep he dug in his pockets !! I bet he payed a fair price , for both of them , I bet over 4,000.00


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 11, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> bikes are out there , also Bikehoarder has not written about how deep he dug in his pockets !! I bet he payed a fair price , for both of them , I bet over 4,000.00
> View attachment 328040



And why should I reveal what I paid? Once people know how much you paid for it then they use that as a point of Leverage to try to pry it out of your hands. It doesn't matter though because they're not for sale.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 11, 2016)

yep,thought that might get the juices flowing,not to many would give out that info ,don't blame you at all,but would love to see some updated pics chris!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 11, 2016)

Never tell anyone what you paid for anything. Its none of their business.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Never tell anyone what you paid for anything. Its none of their business.



...come on Joe. What'd ya pay for that Shelby from Frank that you gave away??
jus kiddin....


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Never tell anyone what you paid for anything. Its none of their business.



I agree.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 11, 2016)

i was not writing that you should do anything , it is none of any ones business , I wrote that so people would not assume you got them for like 500.00- most could never come off of the money required , to buy a bird -sorry that it came out like you should tell , i do not care what anyone pays , when i bought my bird for 2,500 and sold it for 9,500 , thad pinnix told the guy he payed--- me 2 much for the bike , I sold a bike for 27,000.00 and some people came unglued , i really do not give a crap what anyone buys or sells ,  i get my share of stuff , I know where so many rare (so called) bikes are , i could never afford them , and would never tell where they are , hanging in sheds ,garages etc , please do not be so touchy about the subject , as for money , or location ,  most of you youngsters do not even know who thad pinnix is , so go back and take a nap , really ,  whoopie , you got a good deal , be proud , . name ,rank and serial number


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 11, 2016)

How bout them Dodgers!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 11, 2016)

Have you ever heard of Vandelay Industries?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 2, 2022)

Over 5 year old… where’s the updated pictures!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 7, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> Over 5 year old… where’s the updated pictures!!!



 You'll have to use your imagination I'm afraid. Just picture this bike in the exact same condition only partially disassembled and hastily stuffed into a bike box.


----------

